# Why I Shop At Giant !



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2011)

You guys aren't gonna believe this.

I got a bunch of meat the other day at Giant.

I usually compute the cost in my head, before I get to the register, but I forgot to do that this time.

So I didn't check the prices until I got home.

One of the items was standing rib roast, on sale for $5.99 per pound.

Would you believe I got 11.44 LBS of standing rib roast for FREE ?????????????

Here is what happened:

I asked the butcher to cut me 10 steaks (1" thick) out of a standing rib roast, and throw them all in one wrapper, and I would vacuum pack them when I get home. He did that for me. The price was $68.53 for 11.44 pounds.

Then when I got home, we discovered the cash register screwed up, and charged me $90.19 for the steaks.

Mrs Bear took the slip in this morning to get a refund for the $21.66 difference.

Turns out they would not give her the $21.66 difference, because their store policy is "If the cash register rings up the wrong amount, causing you to pay more for an item, you get all of that money back".

So I paid $90.19 for 10 Rib Steaks, instead of $68.53. Then I got the entire $90.19 back.

Bottom Line-----"$0.00"

Pretty good deal---huh?

Bear

My whole quarry of meat that day:








10 FREE Rib Steaks:







closeup of 6 of them:







Wrapped in pairs for Me & Mrs Bear-----Five Great Meals for Free!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice!!

  Craig


----------



## chef willie (Apr 22, 2011)

HOLY CRAP.....lots of marbling in there for 5.99 a pound....should be very tender


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 22, 2011)

Shweet!!  Last year I bought a whole prime rib roast from them.  Now I also bought a whole lot more meat and other stuff for our Notre Dame tailgating party, when I got home I looked at the slip and the butcher I guess messed up and only charged me $2.99 pp!!


----------



## big twig (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW! That is an amazing deal. I shop at Giant because in my neck of the woods you earn points for $$ off of gas from Shell stations. Every $1 you spend you get a point and 100 points equal 10 cents off a gallon. One time I had $1.20 off a gallon. I would rather have the meat you got for free though. Nice score!


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

DANG I will take that deal.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, I would shop there too....  Most stores would argue with you over getting the overpayment back...


----------



## meateater (Apr 22, 2011)

Ya can't beat that deal, great score Bear. :)


----------



## les3176 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice haul!!!! Wish something like that would happen to me!!! I guess we will have to really start watching our recipts close!!


----------



## gotarace (Apr 22, 2011)

Five meals that will put a huge grin on your face...nice score Bear


----------



## ellymae (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice!  I shop Giant too and took advantage of the $6.99/lb CAB rib roasts they have on sale this week - and they are pretty steaks...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

Bear, you lucky #$%^&.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Here I was on Monday---upset because I didn't calculate roughly in my head, before I got to the cash register, like I usually do.

Then I told Mrs Bear----My fault---I should have caught a $22 mistake at the store.

She said, "It's not a big deal, I'll get the $22 difference back when I go shopping Friday".

Then instead of giving her the $22 difference, they give the her the WHOLE $90 back!

I couldn't believe it !

The only other time anything like that happen to me was when I got a pack of shrimp from Giant.

Got it home & opened it. It smelled like a dead fish that had been laying in the sun for 3 days!

I chucked it in the woods. Mrs Bear took the label back to them.

They followed their store policy & gave us DOUBLE our money back!

I like their policies!

Bear

Bear


----------



## porked (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, unbelievable luck there Bear. I think everyone has them on sale this week for Easter. I picked up 2 roasts last night at a nice savings, notice, I said nice...but not your kinda nice.


----------



## alelover (May 4, 2011)

Nice score Bear. $90 worth of beef free!! Man. That is sweet.


----------



## sqwib (May 4, 2011)

I like their policy


----------



## jirodriguez (May 4, 2011)

Nice score! Those are some excelent looking steaks! I love high heat grilling those then topping them with crumbled blue cheese and sauted mushrooms.


----------



## chefrob (May 5, 2011)

nice score.................i'll be over this weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Porked, Scott, SQWIB, Johnny, and Rob !

LOL---My first reaction, when Mrs Bear said the gave us the whole $90 back for the 11.44 pounds of Prime Rib-------"Huh?"

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (May 5, 2011)

Nice deal you got. The Albertsons here in town does the same thing but they never make a mistake on my order dang it


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 12, 2011)

You would be surprised at how often this kind of thing happens. However I don't usually see people score that big! Excellent customer service is a good thing but a dying art in our country.

Steve


----------



## dtcunni (May 12, 2011)

Can't beat that man....you picked up some good karma somewhere!:sausage:


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2011)

LOL---That's what my Sister said!

Bear


----------

